# PC not starting after Applying thermal paste



## Edwards 446 (Sep 7, 2017)

i7 2600
2x 4gb ram
Intel DH61WW
Gtx680 2 gb
Samsung Evo 512gb
Corsair GS 700
2x 1 tb drives
1x 2 tb drive 
Logitech g600 & 213 


So my 2600  was overheating at 98c while playing bf3 so I decided to change the thermal paste, best I could get was coolermaster mastergel and while applying the paste some of it spilled on to mobo and gpu , knowing conductivity of the paste I cleaned up entirety of the paste on board and on gpu and reapplyed the paste and carefully connected the stock cooler and started the PC 

The monitor does not get any signal , the mouse led and kb led does not show up but psu and mobo led show up I am not sure what went wrong with it can anyone help me find the problem, I checked the trouble shooting flow chart but having a hard time understanding as English isn't my first language , i will try to upload some pics of the cleanup I did


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2017)

What did you clean the motherboard with alcohol and toothbrush?


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 7, 2017)

Athlon2K15 said:


> What did you clean the motherboard with alcohol and toothbrush?


I had no alcohol so i Cleaned them with ear buds of cotton

https://imgur.com/a/SE59I 

So here is the image of gpu part I cleaned up I could not see any signs of paste here


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 7, 2017)

yeah you're still short circuited somewhere... the good news is that your board is most likely fine (ive done this with liquid metal pastes quite a bit when i first started using them).

The bad news is you now have to find that one resistor covered in paste.

Edit... just saw the pic... 

I would dip a terry towel in alcohol and clean that whole thing.


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 7, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> yeah you're still short circuited somewhere... the good news is that your board is most likely fine (ive done this with liquid metal pastes quite a bit when i first started using them).
> 
> The bad news is you now have to find that one resistor covered in paste.
> 
> ...


Thx now I need alcohol hopefully my family won't misinterpret this....

Any other methods of troubleshooting the issue the kb doesn't have led on so is it possible a mobo issue ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2017)

Edwards 446 said:


> Thx now I need alcohol hopefully my family won't misinterpret this....
> 
> Any other methods of troubleshooting the issue the kb doesn't have led on so is it possible a mobo issue ?



Should clarify Rubbing Alcohol not whiskey


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2017)

Edwards 446 said:


> Thx now I need alcohol hopefully my family won't misinterpret this....
> 
> Any other methods of troubleshooting the issue the kb doesn't have led on so is it possible a mobo issue ?


You're after Isopropyl alcohol the stuff you'd get at the pharmacy to clean wounds. I would be concerned too if that was misinterpreted.


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 8, 2017)

I brought the isopropyl alcohol and cleaned the card but the system does not boot up even without the card the mobo seems fine I cleaned up some capacitor the might have been exposed to thermal paste any suggestions ?


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 8, 2017)

Update : I removed every single part and eleaned it as well as used blower before removing any thing I tried again with and without gpu and nothing worked

I then isolated motherboard from case nount and other non essential psu cables and it did not work either , I put everything back together double check everything and removed bios battery for 5 mins cleaned it and started every thing again and nothing worked, I will try to post mobo pics to see if any of you guys have clue


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

@Edwards 446 
Just to clarify when you hit the power button nothing it all happens? If that's the case I would make sure you have the switch on the power supply in the on position and make sure that you didn't unplug any of the front header cords that plug into the motherboard for the reset switch the power switch in the hard drive activity LED.

 I don't mean any offense by it but often the most simplest things tend to be overlooked and in the situation those are very easy things to check and if they do happen to be the cause of the issue it's a hell of a lot better than tearing everything apart the second or third time


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 8, 2017)

Update here are gpu and mobo pcb pics 

https://imgur.com/a/EqIKC



jboydgolfer said:


> Just to clarify when you hit the power button nothing it all happens? If that's the case I would make sure you have the switch on the power supply in the on position and make sure that you didn't unplug any of the front header cords that plug into the motherboard for the reset switch the power switch in the hard drive activity LED.
> 
> I don't mean any offense by it but often the most simplest things tend to be overlooked and in the situation those are very easy things to check and if they do happen to be the cause of the issue it's a hell of a lot better than tearing everything apart the second or third time




Okay so everything on case side works the psu led mobo led and all fans as well as drives as I checked but problem is the mobo has just no output nothing shows in monitor or the kb led lights up nor mouse led lights up


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

Edwards 446 said:


> Okay so everything on case side works the psu led mobo led and all fans as well as drives as I checked but problem is the mobo has just no output nothing shows in monitor or the kb led lights up nor mouse led lights up



 have you tried plugging your monitors display cable directly into both the GPU and the motherboard?(not at the same time obv) My point is to verify that either the IGpu or the DGPu are both not displaying ,because that will narrow it down to possibly the display output of the motherboard being the culprit, or the cable. Also you could try switching what type of cable you're using. 

 The above post is based on my understanding that everything looks like it's running but there's no display


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 8, 2017)

did you bend a pin or take the cpu out of the socket?


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 8, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> did you bend a pin or take the cpu out of the socket?



I did take CPU out of socket after the porblem surfaced but I only cleaned it up on the top side and was aware ofdelacacy of pins so am certain of CPU and socket



jboydgolfer said:


> have you tried plugging your monitors display cable directly into both the GPU and the motherboard?(not at the same time obv) My point is to verify that either the IGpu or the DGPu are both not displaying ,because that will narrow it down to possibly the display output of the motherboard being the culprit, or the cable. Also you could try switching what type of cable you're using.
> 
> The above post is based on my understanding that everything looks like it's running but there's no display




I will try to get a dvi as this is what my mobo and monitor can support however am not worried about monitor or cable as if that was culprit the kb and mouse lights would still work


----------



## Jetster (Sep 8, 2017)

alcohol in the socket will cause problems. Let it dry


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 9, 2017)

Took PC to a repair shop the technician said it will take couple of days to diagnose but intially the motherboard seems dead, guess I somehow killed bord, thanks everyone for help anyone know of a good board to replace


----------



## ThechemistNL (Sep 9, 2017)

You might want to consider going with non-conductive thermal compounds in the future. I personally really like Gelid Solutions GC Extreme, which keeps my temps low and has a reasonable price ($9.99MSRP for 3.5g)

Also, I need to ask... exactly how did you spill the paste on the GPU?


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 9, 2017)

Where is the information coming from that states Cooler Master MasterGel is electrically conductive?


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 9, 2017)

ThechemistNL said:


> You might want to consider going with non-conductive thermal compounds in the future. I personally really like Gelid Solutions GC Extreme, which keeps my temps low and has a reasonable price ($9.99MSRP for 3.5g)
> 
> Also, I need to ask... exactly how did you spill the paste on the GPU?


I put the cooler back on and the plastic locks were not quite right so I pulled the lock a bit and the cooler came in my hand spilled the paste


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 9, 2017)

And you freaked out about the electrical conductivity of the paste why? You knew about that how? What I'm getting at is, of course, there's no evidence to support your claim that the paste is electrically conductive. Unless you have some. I know it would be hard to admit you were wrong about that. And that you might have killed your hardware for no good reason. But if that's what happened you should probably acknowledge it. Ignoring facts doesn't help anybody.


----------



## ThechemistNL (Sep 10, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Where is the information coming from that states Cooler Master MasterGel is electrically conductive?


I assumed that because of this line in the original poste:

_knowing conductivity of the paste I cleaned up entirety of the paste on board and on gpu and reapplyed the paste and carefully connected the stock cooler and started the PC_

Honestly, I didn't actually check. I should have. By the assumption based on that line, I figured I'd recommend non-conductive paste.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 10, 2017)

If paste gets inside the socket the main issue is that even with non-conductive paste the pins would no longer make proper contact.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 10, 2017)

MasterGel is non-conductive, so simply spilling TIM all over the motherboard won't damage anything.


			
				Coolermaster said:
			
		

> The non-curing and non-electrical conductive traits help avoid any short circuiting



I think you've accidentally shorted something out during re-assembly, and from personal experience I can only suggest checking the CPU socket. Even a small speck of dust, single slightly bent pin, or overtightened heatsink may cause the system to stop booting. Also, same thing applies to RAM slots. It happens very rarely, but last month I've got two H81 boards with the same problem - broken pin on DDR termination pin.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 10, 2017)

It doesn't matter now, he killed the machine by not taking caution cleaning it. Hard lesson learned I hope


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey guys thanks for your support I should have checked if it was conductive I just got reply from the shop apparently some ic on board and a ram slot is broken, I don't even remember touching any ram slots lol, thank God it's not big damage else it would have been a awful job finding a new board for 2600


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2017)

Edwards 446 said:


> Hey guys thanks for your support I should have checked if it was conductive I just got reply from the shop apparently some ic on board and a ram slot is broken, I don't even remember touching any ram slots lol, thank God it's not big damage else it would have been a awful job finding a new board for 2600



they're around $100-$150 Au on ebay (so, less in USD) - get something P or Z zeries (P67, P75, Z68, Z77) and you'll be happy - those chips still perform really well


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 11, 2017)

Mussels said:


> they're around $100-$150 Au on ebay (so, less in USD) - get something P or Z zeries (P67, P75, Z68, Z77) and you'll be happy - those chips still perform really well


Thanks for suggestions I have looked at all of the options avilable to me not one of them is meaningful or reliable investment I am really confused any one knows if stock 2600 will be bottleneck for a 1080 ti class gpu, I was debating upgrading to volta xx70 part in 2018 now am not even sure what to do


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't recall if baseclock can be pushed.

Honestly I'd say it be easier to just upgrade to a 6500K or Ryzen R3. Unless you intend on waiting on coffee lake/Ryzen Plus


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2017)

Edwards 446 said:


> Thanks for suggestions I have looked at all of the options avilable to me not one of them is meaningful or reliable investment I am really confused any one knows if stock 2600 will be bottleneck for a 1080 ti class gpu, I was debating upgrading to volta xx70 part in 2018 now am not even sure what to do




it will hold it back a little bit, but you'll still get most of the performance out of it.

if you can afford an all new, faster system.... just do it. If not, get the mobo for the 2600.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 12, 2017)

Probably doesn't help now, but your cpu/board reporting 98C might indicate the mobo was having issues before you decided to do anything.  I don't think old paste would cause the cpu to get that hot.

The problems you had might have happened anyway, even if hadn't put a little extra paste on it.  Maybe was just time to upgrade.


----------



## Edwards 446 (Sep 12, 2017)

PopcornMachine said:


> Probably doesn't help now, but your cpu/board reporting 98C might indicate the mobo was having issues before you decided to do anything.  I don't think old paste would cause the cpu to get that hot.
> 
> The problems you had might have happened anyway, even if hadn't put a little extra paste on it.  Maybe was just time to upgrade.


It was not the paste at all it was the way I put heatsink back I believe, there was no problem regarding the short ckt as the engineer told me also I am thinking of an upgrade regarding the mobo and gpu the gpu is important one as I get 65 fps in bf4 ultra 1080p setting yet I get 12 fps in Witcher3 and 20 in gta5 this is unplayable because of gpu has only 2 gb ram a 1050ti outclasses my gpu at the moment but with the new ram issue of only having 4 gb now I either need a new mobo to get both ram sticks working or get a single 8 gb stick then watch for volta upgrade in 18

But what I am Not certain of is if 2600 will be a bottleneck for 1080p gaming in future just as my 680 has ?

Also the good news is am now getting 79c in CPU so I guess something is good now lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2017)

Edwards 446 said:


> But what I am Not certain of is if 2600 will be a bottleneck for 1080p gaming in future just as my 680 has ?



no, it wont. a 2600 can still do very close to 4Ghz (all mine did 3.9Ghz on P67/Z68 boards) and they fed my GTX 1080 just fine at 1080p and 4k


you might not get the absolute super duper best maximum FPS, but achieving 1080p 60FPS will be easy.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 12, 2017)

Edwards 446 said:


> But what I am Not certain of is if 2600 will be a bottleneck for 1080p gaming in future just as my 680 has ?
> 
> Also the good news is am now getting 79c in CPU so I guess something is good now lol



Glad things are looking up. that's great.  I also think you are fine sticking with the 2600.


----------

